# How do you stop your dog from barking at the door bell?



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

My Rusty is a great dog but everytime someone comes to ring the door bell he sends out a throaty barking session at the front door and scares anyone there into oblivion. He's 13 months old and I was wondering is this common? Is there a way to prevent this scene from happening? I know this breed is protective but its getting to be a little much.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

To paraphrase the breeder when I got my first V many years ago. " Vizlsas make great doorbells". 
It's a part of the package that they assume is their job.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

You could try going over to the door and claiming the space as your own.
It might not work right away, but in time he'll get that you can also hear the doorbell, and don't need him to tell you that someone is there.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella is 21 months old and to be honest she has just got worse with the barking at the door thing, she hardly ever used to bark, and now she isn't a nuisance barker by any means, but she sometimes continues to bark at people even if I have greeted them, told her its OK etc, its like she trusts no one. Also in the last 6 months when we are out on walks she will bark at certain people and certain dogs, usually when she is startled, but again even if I try to reassure her, speak to the person and their dog, she is still very wary. To be honest its a bit embarrassing at times, especially as I know she is actually just wary and a bit protective, I always try and explain to people that she is a bit strange with strangers! I have always socialised her lots, took her everywhere with me, made her meet different people and dogs etc, we even take her in the pub for lunch, she has hardly led a sheltered existance, but it just goes to show you that this is something that is in these dogs, they seem to only trust there own people, I say this from talking to other Vizsla owners, it seems to be a trait.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

I teach my Dorka to sit to her feeding place when I get to the door after the bell were ring.She barks but knows if I got to the door and thank her too allerted me, she has to stop because noone coming in if she carry on barking. But when you teach this the persons who coming in have to play with her and she gonna have good memories with visitors.
Have fun for training


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie must be atypical in this regard, since he rarely barks. He will alert me if he thinks there is something unusual going on outside, with just a low "woof". When the doorbell rings, he does like to be the first to meet and greet, but I've worked on this a lot, and now he will sit politely while I answer the door. (He used to try to race me to the door!) Willie is a very quiet dog, for the most part. If I get him worked up in play, he will emit the Vizsla "roo, roo, roooooo", which I love to hear. It's like singing almost. Not a lot of barking though. Hardly any.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Why do you want him to stop barking, his your watch dog.

Interesting read here.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html


----------



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

That is exactly how my dog is. I couldn't have nailed it more accurately. I am contemplating giving up owning him because of this trait. It's just too much for the wife and kids but mostly the wife. I'll keep trying though.




Bellababy said:


> Bella is 21 months old and to be honest she has just got worse with the barking at the door thing, she hardly ever used to bark, and now she isn't a nuisance barker by any means, but she sometimes continues to bark at people even if I have greeted them, told her its OK etc, its like she trusts no one. Also in the last 6 months when we are out on walks she will bark at certain people and certain dogs, usually when she is startled, but again even if I try to reassure her, speak to the person and their dog, she is still very wary. To be honest its a bit embarrassing at times, especially as I know she is actually just wary and a bit protective, I always try and explain to people that she is a bit strange with strangers! I have always socialised her lots, took her everywhere with me, made her meet different people and dogs etc, we even take her in the pub for lunch, she has hardly led a sheltered existance, but it just goes to show you that this is something that is in these dogs, they seem to only trust there own people, I say this from talking to other Vizsla owners, it seems to be a trait.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

No you can't give up on your dog! He's only 13 months old right? Mine isn't even 2 yet, she is a work in progress but not a bad girl at all, just started with this protective wary stage that I am hoping we can sort out. One thing I have thought of doing is putting her on the lead when I answer the door, because when I am out with her she never barks at anyone when I have her on the lead, maybe she feels secure or something. So maybe I will try that and I will let you know. I do think Bella barks out of fear at times, these dogs are quite nervy and highly strung, so I am not too worried because she has never growled or tried to bite anyone, I feel like she is just letting out a warning bark. My dog is the least aggressive dog I have ever owned, and I still think that, she just needs a bit of training! Keep trying


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

jberenyi, please don't consider giving up your dog... not yet! Remember, at 13 months, he is still very much a baby, even if he doesn't look like it. They are really puppies until they're two, even if they don't look like it. The best thing is if you and your whole family give him a lot of love and patience. He might just be feeling insecure, and using that "bluster" as sort of a defense mechanism. Patience


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I think what might help you is to teach Rusty that when the door bell rings he should bark once to let you know and then he should sit and wait for you. This will take some training, time and patience.

Firstly you can desensitize him to the doorbell a bit. Its probably something he does because its fun and it gets the whole family excited and you need to make it less exciting for him. Get someone to go outside and ring the doorbell and the rest of you do absolutely nothing. When rusty goes nuts at the doorbell ignore it, don't speak to him, don't tell him to be quiet, don't even look at him. Once he gives up and is quiet, praise him, then do it again. You will need to do this several times at different times of the day. 

Then start training him on how you want him to act when the door bell rings. Do you want him to bark once then sit by the door, or go to his bed or go to you? Start by door bell rings, you say sit, and do nothing else till he sits, then treat and praise. It will take a while before he works out that he needs to sit to get the praise or treats so don't give up too soon.

For now, till he learns what he should do, when a visitor comes to the door, just call out to ltet them know you are coming but don't rush to the door, calmly call rusty into another room then slowly go and answer the door.

And yes we had a similar issue with the door bell generating too much excitement but now, at 3.5, he is much better. Merc was puppy like till 2, then he went through a difficult wary/ nervy/ sensitive phase and since three has been starting to settle down.

Goodluck!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Good post Merc! A bark collar will wok and is the easy way out. These dogs can be trained to do almost anything. Absolutely don't yell "I'm coming". He will think your barking with him.


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Roxie is the same way, loves to bark at the doorbell, even on TV! I just started working with her to sit when the door opens and when the doorbell chimes. I have found that ringing the doorbell a few times before starting the training gets her a little less "excited" about the doorbell. Barking is certainly an issue with Roxie, birds, dogs off in the distance, my boyfriend in another room, anything new to her makes her bark so I am also looking for good techniques to improve training. 

I agree with the others, don't give up. Keep trying to train and look for other resources to help.

Good luck!


----------



## kdryan (Apr 25, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> Good post Merc! A bark collar will wok and is the easy way out. These dogs can be trained to do almost anything. Absolutely don't yell "I'm coming". He will think your barking with him.


Sure, if you don't mind shocking your dog...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Bellababy said:


> I always try and explain to people that she is a bit strange with strangers! I have always socialised her lots, took her everywhere with me, made her meet different people and dogs etc, we even take her in the pub for lunch, she has hardly led a sheltered existance, but it just goes to show you that this is something that is in these dogs, they seem to only trust there own people, I say this from talking to other Vizsla owners, it seems to be a trait.


I disagree. Copper thinks everyone is his best buddy! He will rub, lick and wag his tail at almost anyone he meets. There are the occassional few that he is wary of for one reason or another. If you like dogs, are open and want to pet him, he will not leave your side.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Linescreamer... my boy Willie really loves every human being that he meets. He is extremely affectionate with people! As I said before, I will let me know with a low "woof" if something different is going on outside the house. But typically, he is VERY friendly. When I have friends over, he tries to drape himself over each person's lap, and he tries hard not to miss anybody. He is also a big leaner. Good thing my friends are also dog lovers! I've always had the impression that most Vizslas are like this.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sorry but giving up your dog because he barks is ridiculous. Dogs bark. That's what they do. I would get it if it was nuisance constant barking, but to bark a few times to let you know that someone is at the door, is it really that big a deal? How many people do you have coming to your door and ringing the bell on any given day?

My dog barks like a maniac when someone comes to the door, doesn't do it any other time really. I'm good with it because I don't view it as a problem. I view it as my dog letting me know that someone is at my door, and that it is not normal. part of his job as my dog is to look after his people and be on alert if there is a change in the status quo. I would never want to train it out of him, because I would hope to **** that he would bark if someone came into my house that was not welcome.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Re reading the original post makes me think the way he acts is learned behavior. Remember, dogs only bark for two reasons. 1. Because they want you to play with them. 2. Because they are scared. I can't tell which reason your dog has but I'm sure you can figure it out. The next step would be to have short training session with him to change his behavior. It can most certainly be done if you put the time in.  Also, remember that if there is someone in the house who acts scared when the door bell rings, so will the dog! They sometime mirror what we feel. My son get's excited when our door bell rings - he jumps up and starts right for the door! Guess what the dog does. :


----------

